# Having fun with a .22



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Now that my thumb is healing pretty good after it's entanglement with a band saw, . . . 

I thought I'd take my son's Marlin .22 out and just pop some caps.

I put a new Bushnell 3-12 AR scope on it, . . . replacing an older 6 power scope.

It took two rounds of 5 shots to get it pretty much zeroed at 25 meters, . . . and then I shot for kicks and giggles.

Total of 60 rounds in the target, . . . 10 are in the center circle.

For 74 yrs old, . . . I ain't complaining.

Course now, tomorrow when my son comes down, . . . he'll outshoot ol' dad, . . . but that's OK too.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> Now that my thumb is healing pretty good after it's entanglement with a band saw, . . .
> 
> I thought I'd take my son's Marlin .22 out and just pop some caps.
> 
> ...


Excellent Shooting Pastor Dwight!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Very nice!


Yes sir indeed.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Your groups seem good.

My first "rifle " was a 22LR browning semi-auto take down.

With a little practice like me, you should be able to hit beer cans at 100yds. I did with open sights/young eyes.

If you zero 50 yds, just aim a bit over the top of a can.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Obviously wasn't using Remington ammo. Nice shootin.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Obviously wasn't using Remington ammo. Nice shootin.


Mine likes CCI


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Mine likes CCI


You named them, . . . CCI solid round nose, . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Your eyes and trigger finger don't seem to realize that they are 76 years old!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I miss the days when I was 12 years old when I went out hunting with my best friend, and came home with a rabbits, squirrels, partridge.

We didn't need a permit and the cops drove by, and waved, when they saw our haul of game.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As you guys know, I have a 3-inch Kimber in .45 ACP.

But with the retina surgery, I'm a tad reluctant to plink with hardball. I did purchase the Kimber .22LR compact conversion kit and four .22 magazines. That way I can safely practice, and use the same trigger I would on the larger caliber.


----------

